

Hashpass – A simple, stateless password manager for Chrome - jackau
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hashpass/gkmegkoiplibopkmieofaaeloldidnko

======
tqh
[https://github.com/Lyndir/MasterPassword/](https://github.com/Lyndir/MasterPassword/)
is probably a better idea as it has lots more features and supported
platforms.

